# Trujillo, mirando desde la UNT



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

este sabado ultimo me di una vuelta por la UNT e hice estas tomas para variar, algunas son conocidas

ALBRETCH, conjunto residencial del arq Belaunde, colega de muchos de nosotros........









poder judicial

































etc...

































































un par mas...comparando un edificio de comercio y oficinas con uno residencial


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

A la nueva sede del poder judicial como que le faltan algunos acabados...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Las ultimas dos fotos me gustan mucho, sobretodo la penultima. El diseño de esa oficina es chevere...pero en verdad no me gusta mucho esa zona de Trujillo (la zona donde está el poder judicial, el Servat...etc...la verdad se parece a una zona popular de Lima...quizas es por tanto edificio sin acabar.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Eso es muy cierto, la nueva sede es aceptable, pero toda el area que le rodea necesita una mejora, que derrumben las casas aledañas y vendan esos terrenos para construir edificios de oficinas o cosas similares.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

cierto, a mi tampoco me gusta esa zona........las dos ultimas fotos son de otro lugar, sino que las colé ahi tambien........

jblock: la penultima foto es edificio residencial, no oficina. las oficinas y comercio (merpisa) es la ultima foto


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ahh ya...bueno, esos dos edificios son cheveres...que bien que no estan en esa zona...jeje


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

buenas fotos.Como esta el clima en trujillo?Siempre veo poco sol y cuando fui estaba nublado siempre.asi es siempre?


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Buenas fotos. Esas tomas panorámicas son interesantes, para ver la altura relativa de los edificios. En cuanto a las últimas fotos, permiten ver que, si bien Trujillo no tiene edificios muy altos, sí tiene una arquitectura creativa.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me gusta el edificio del poder judicial, cuando terminen los acabados de la parte izquierda, se va a ver mostro.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

jose perez: Trujillo es mayormente soleado durante el año y de clima calido. Seguro por coincidencia siempre que has venido los has visto nublado. Estos dias aun hace poco de frio y sale sol a partir de las 11 am


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

que bacan q skyperu ylibido muestren todos los rincones de trujillo, eso es bueno.

esperemos q todos sean asi.


lo q pasa es que no todas las ciudades tienen sus representantes.

ok


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

bueno ante todo grax sky por tomar fotos de mi universidad tan chevres, bueno la zona del poder judicial es variada por ejemplo el edificio del ministerio publico queda a la parte izquierda de la universidadad de trujillo (volteando) esa zona no es muy buena, aveces roban por ahi pero de la Unt al frente y a la derecha esta san andres una urbanizacion muy buena de clase alta y mediana, ultimamente estan haciendo edificios redidenciales se parece a lince en lima pero la parte bacan pxxx, osea son 2 zonas que se encuentran justo en la univeridad a la zona que no es tan bonita esta el edificio del ministerio pubblico y el servat se encuentra a la entrada de san andres. 
por ejemplo el edificio de merpisa esta por san andres, no muy lejos de la universidad y el edificio del ministerio pubico.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

mmm....... San andres no es clase alta, es clase media (por ahi media-alta un poco), clase alta es la parte antigua de El Golf, las nuevas zonas de el golf son clase media y por ahi media-alta


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Excelentes fotos moderator, especialmente los dos últimos edificios, super modernos me encantan


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> mmm....... San andres no es clase alta, es clase media (por ahi media-alta un poco), clase alta es la parte antigua de El Golf, las nuevas zonas de el golf son clase media y por ahi media-alta


la cosa es que la gente que vive ahi no es pobre que digamos tienes sus fichas. la mayoria al menos sin contar los depas


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

bueno como residencial no me gusta mucho el penultimo...pero como edificio si me gusta harrto


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Los ultimos edificios estan bien bonitos! Cheveres las fotos de Trujillo.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bratzo said:


> bueno como residencial no me gusta mucho el penultimo...pero como edificio si me gusta harrto


Yo pensé que era un edificio comercial.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

HOLAS


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Te encanta revivir threads de Trujillo no?


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Es verdad no? me he dado cuenta que siempre los revive aqui y en el foro de "ciudades y rascacielos" jajajaja


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

sebvill said:


> Te encanta revivir threads de Trujillo no?


los hago para que no se borren.


----------

